# New from New York



## GIrider (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello,
I am a soldier currently deployed in Iraq. There are few things i enjoy more than horses. I currently dont own, as I had to sell my big guy. I had a Belgian Draught named Tiny. As you can tell I dont really ride any discipline. I'm just a country boy. If theres any member in upper state New York, I'd love to give you a experienced hand when im home. Aint nothing like a barn.

talk to ya


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Thanks for being in Iraq. Hope you get to come home soon.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

i didnt even know iraq had internet lol
but on a serious note, good on you for defending your country


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

